# freebsd-update look for updates without fetching them



## byrnejb (Nov 24, 2021)

Is there an option to `freebsd-update` or a separate utility that allows one to see what would be downloaded using `freebsd-update fetch` without downloading?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

Nothing I'm aware of, but /usr/sbin/freebsd-update is just a shell script, so you can just open it and read what it does. Then create your own tool.


----------



## a6h (Nov 24, 2021)

This is not what you are exactly looking for, but still!
1. Git clone the complete src/
2. Before running binary update, pull the src/ out `git pull --ff-only`
3. It may give you some idea that what are the diffs.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

Only have to check a specific branch if you want to know about updates to 13.0-RELEASE.






						src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 2, 2021)

byrnejb said:


> a separate utility



Looking ahead: <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/544777>


----------



## tux2bsd (Dec 2, 2021)

SirDice said:


> /usr/sbin/freebsd-update is just a shell script, so you can just open it and read what it does.


It is a program not "just a shell script", you're trivializing how complicated it is.  Complicated enough to prevent simple fixes to seemingly trivial problems, very frustrating.

Since you say it's just a script feel free to help here: https://reviews.freebsd.org/D32570 ,


----------



## tux2bsd (Dec 2, 2021)

byrnejb said:


> Is there an option to `freebsd-update` or a separate utility that allows one to see what would be downloaded using `freebsd-update fetch` without downloading?


`freebsd-update cron` is probably the closest to what you want, edit `/usr/sbin/freebsd-update` to adjust the sleep to your needs, see `sleep `jot -r 1 0 3600``

edit:


byrnejb said:


> ...without downloading?


ah, missed that...


----------

